# Ersatzmine Für grafiktablett



## Britania (26. Februar 2015)

*Ersatzmine Für grafiktablett*

Hi ich habe jetzt schon vor 4 monaten ein grafiktablett gebraucht gekauft da fehlte die stift mine ich dachte mir das ich die einfach nachkaufen kann hab aber keine ihn örtlichen läden gefunden 

Naja habs dan auch vergessen würde es jetzt gerne benutzen 

Wecom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Small Grafiktablett mit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

das ist das Tablett muss ich mir da gleich einen neuen stift kaufen oder gibt es da auch Ersatzminen

Wacom LP-160 Ersatzstift fÃ?r CTL-460: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

falls ich doch nur minen brauche wo kann ich die kaufen komme aus Österreich/Wien oder halt per amazon 


danke schon mal fürs lesen


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ersatzmine Für grafiktablett*

Da brauchst nur Ersatzspitzen kaufen. 

Wacom ACK-20101W Feder fÃ?r Bamboo weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

